# Paph Nike's Sunny Delight Bloom Problem



## mSummers (Jan 30, 2017)

Any ideas what caused the dark spots on this bloom? All previous blooms opened without any blemishes. I don't see any pests on the plant either. 

Current growing conditions are +/- 60% humidity and daytime temps around 68F.


----------



## mSummers (Jan 30, 2017)

Let's try attaching that photo a different way.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks like physical damage. If it opened like this, it likely was damaged in bud.


----------



## mSummers (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks. I was hoping it wasn't another pest problem


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like a 'burn'. was the flower against a hot surface or rubbing against a surface? Looks mechanical, I think.


----------



## mSummers (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm not aware of it rubbing against anything unless it rubbed against the stem when forming. It definitely didn't touch anything hot. Hopefully the next one will not have any issues.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 3, 2017)

I agree it looks like damage while in bud - physical, chemical, heat, pest - all possible. Slight chance for dehydration induced spot calcium deficiency. Slighter chance for viral necrosis. In all cases, unless it repeats or there are more general widespread symptoms there is no cause for concern.


----------



## mSummers (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I'll keep an eye on it and let you know what develops.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't you see the Madonna's face on it?


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 4, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Don't you see the Madonna's face on it?



I thought it was Elvis.


----------

